
Ask HN: Are “expensive” Masters a scam? - lawentrepreneur
Hi guys,<p>Long time lurker but this is my first post.<p>I am a recent law graduate from the Netherlands (I did my Bachelor + Masters there). I have a Bachelor of Law and LL.M. in Corporate law. I paid about $2000 a year in tuition fees to get my bachelor + masters.<p>I see a lot of people around me doing expensive &quot;law&quot; or &quot;business&quot; masters after their degrees. (example: LSE, Columbia Law School, Imperial College, ...). When I checked the tuition fees it is minimum $30,000 a year up to $90,000, and that does not account living expenses.<p>What is the reason for enrolling in such expensive degrees? What is the payoff? How can people possibly spend 100k$ on their education where it is practically almost free in good European public universities? Are law firms &#x2F; Big 4 only hiring you because you went to a top school and showed you could spend big bucks?<p>I want to be an entrepreneur myself (I launched a business during my studies and still work on it today, providing me full-time income) but I do wonder what the goals are of my friends who secured top spots as Lawyers or Investment bankers.<p>Thanks for your insights fellow HN&#x27;ers :)
======
halite
That's interesting post, wonder why you didn't get comments. I don't know much
about law but it does seem that where you went to school does impact your
chances of where you can get hired.

